
Career Advice - pbheeman
Hello,<p>I am a Platform developer with 1 year of experience. I have a MS degree in Computer Engineering.<p>I am still not very confident on taking my career in charge as there are so many fields and each require a rigor in its own. I read Cal Newports Deep Work, So good they cant ignore you. Talent code and Adam Grant&#x27;s Originals and a bunch of other titles. But after that, I would know or workon my work ethic for that achievement, but deciding a path in a field in such haziness is what I am not able to decide upon( on what variables I need to consider when deciding). It would be great if I can get some advice on that front. Is joining a startup the best thing to do? I have still a lot of student loan, so I deferred an offer from a startup and joined a safe company.<p>It would be great if I can get some suggestions&#x2F;advice on this.<p>Thanks
======
ramtatatam
When I was in similar situation I started a side project in my own time.

It might work well if your side project is not within the same field as your
day job. This might give you some ideas on where to go in the future (tech-
wise).

In terms of money - generally more you earn the better however sometimes you
might find a post where you can advance your `status` (so sometimes working 2
years on meaningful role in startup might in long run result in much better
wage compared to "safe job" even if startup's idea did not work).

~~~
pbheeman
Thanks for the reply. I will try out a side projects of my own and then decide
on the fields. That is great advice with the money part, I will actively look
for more meaningful roles in a startup in the future. Really helpful.

